# Final stages



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Final stages.
Once I had the measurements from my "sketch-down" drawing I started the construction stage for the new angular sink vanity.
In this project I made several raised panels using the tricks I´ve seen here and other sources.
A knob is pending for the cabinet door.

I am becoming a master at angular cabinets.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice job Alexis


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

From what I have seen I think you were born a master woodworker.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Fantastic, Alexis, I like the way you figure things out. Good Job.
Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Alexis - A1 job - looks good.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

A teachers' teacher. Amazing Alexis!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful job Alexis


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1st rate Alexis..


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Good job Alexis,I reckon the ply top looks better than the granite would have.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Alexis.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Well done, Alexis.

You do not need mixer taps (hot+cold) in Venezuela?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Alexis a great project and photos to show us how it's done.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love it


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great, Alexis but to be honest I'm not crazy about the white hinges. Maybe once you have a handle they'll fit in better.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done and the photos really show the process.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It looks like this is on a patio and that there's a drain just barely under the front lip of the sink. Did you raise the lip so draining water won't soak into the wood?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, dear fellows.
@reuelt. We had it but our town city is a hot place so we decided to delete it due to the high electrical power consumption. @Paul. You are right but I just had that hinges as surplus material from others projects. Maybe in a near future I´ll change them. @tom. In that place there was a shower and the BOSS decided to eliminate it to make a bigger one by reducing the master room bath. You have a very acute vision.

Thank to you all for the kind comments.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hello, dear fellows.@tom. In that place there was a shower and the BOSS decided to eliminate it to make a bigger one by reducing the master room bath. You have a very acute vision.


Although I live in the desert, the occasional rain will quickly flood low areas, so I always notice drainage issues.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@papasombre I do hope you will accept the nomination for contributor. It is such a pleasure to see your projects and comments.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I sold custom and factory cabinetry. My complements on the vanity. It shows a lot of thought put into the design and building of the vanity. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great job on the vanity, Alexis.
Do you have a passive solar water heater for your hot water? I've noticed a lot of rooftop hot water heaters in the Caribbean and S. American places we've been


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That is one good looking cabinet. Great job Sir.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Great job on the vanity, Alexis.
> Do you have a passive solar water heater for your hot water? I've noticed a lot of rooftop hot water heaters in the Caribbean and S. American places we've been



Hi, Dan.
I used to have an electrical water heater but I considered it unpractical so I deleted it due to the power bill, mainly.


----------

